# Old Barnes Cemetery, South London, January 2010



## WhiteRabbit (Jan 29, 2010)

Built in 1855, Barnes cemetery was one of the many commissioned to tackle the burial crisis in London during the Victorian era. Sadly this cemetery is now disused and derelict, having closed in the 1950s. As you climb through the undergrowth, tombstones struggle to break through the brambles, and once flawless stone angels stand broken and abandoned. The site is also host to the supernatural. Victorian literature speaks of 'Spring Heeled Jack', a devilish imp with red eyes who prowled the site in search of victims. Other sightings describe a ghostly figure who hovers over the graves in the dead of night... Sadly, however, I encountered neither of these residents on my recent visit.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome, I'd love to explore a forgotten cemetery like that paticulary like the moss covered anchor and celtic cross with ivy growing up and branches starting to cover it


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 29, 2010)

night crawler said:


> ... paticulary like the moss covered anchor and celtic cross with ivy growing up and branches starting to cover it



That's just what I was going to say! 
I've always fancied having a look around the old London cemeteries. Gorgeous pics.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi guys! It is a fascinating place... But a little sad that it's now abandoned...
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jan 30, 2010)

As Foxy and Night Crawler said, that anchor is gorgeous!
I love old cemeteries, and this one looks very atmospheric!


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 30, 2010)

I always think its so sad to see grave yards left to grow over.
There's one at the end of my road in Leeds and right behind one of the halls of residence on campus.
Nice pics, it looks an interesting place. I wonder who had the anchor...


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Basement Ghost and Hnmisty... Yes the anchor caught my eye too, took quite a few shots of that grave... I couldn't quite read the inscription, but than I think it was a tomb of a naval officer.


----------

